# Bitte um Mithilfe bei Forschung



## lisasfu (6. Juni 2015)

Liebe Forenmitglieder,

Die Gamingindustrie erlangt durch die Medien und die Gesellschaft immer mehr an Aufmerksamkeit. Einerseits aufgrund der stetig wachsenden Gaming Communities andererseits aufgrund von negativen, stereotypen Medienberichten rücken Gamer und ihre Persönlichkeiten immer stärker in das Interesse der Öffentlichkeit. Wir sind Psychologiestudenten der Sigmund Freud Universität und möchten mithilfe unseres Fragebogens ein realistisches Bild von Spielerpersönlichkeiten darstellen. Wenn Du uns dabei unterstützen möchtest, bitten wir Dich unseren Fragebogen auszufüllen. Bei der beschrieben Untersuchung handelt es sich um eine wissenschaftliche Studie und ist daher selbstverständlich strikt anonym. 

Hier der Link zum Fragebogen:
https://www.soscisurvey.de/onlinegamingsfu/

Bei weiteren Fragen, kontaktiere uns jederzeit unter gaming.genres@psyprobe.org !

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Dein Interesse und Deine Unterstützung!

LG,
Lisa


----------



## Malkolm (6. Juni 2015)

Ich habs ja echt versucht...aber der Fragebogen ist echt schlecht, nach 25% hab ich aufgegeben


----------



## Amon (6. Juni 2015)

Ich schaue mir das später mal an, am Phone ist sowas immer doof.


----------



## Oromis16 (6. Juni 2015)

Also grad gut finde ich die meisten Fragen auch nicht....
Bei "sexuelle Orientierung" frag ich mich besonders....


----------



## Laudian (6. Juni 2015)

Da es jetzt schon einige Meldungen gab:

Dieser Thread wurde mit Stephan abgesprochen, deswegen bitte nicht weiter wegen Werbung melden 

MfG
Laudian


----------



## XeT (6. Juni 2015)

Ich mach den Test mal gerade zu ende. Der ist aber tatsächlich schlecht für die "Testobjekte". Die Fragen sind nicht neutral gestellt und gehen eigentlich oft nur in eine Richtung. Die viele Wiederholungen haben ja ihren Sinn. Aber vom Fragenaufbau und Inhalt graust es mir schon. Denn es wirkt eher als würde jemand mit dem Finger auf ein Zeigen die Vorurteile rausholen und ein immer wieder danach fragen.

edit: So fertig oO

Aus Games wird Online-Pornos und zack haben sich die Fragen verdoppelt.
Wenn man sich die Fragen anschaut, kommt mir die Frage: Warum macht man einen Fragebogen, ohne einen mit inhaltlichen Kenntnissen einzubeziehen. 
Die Fragen könnten eigentlich so von jemanden stammen der seine ganzen Kenntnisse zur Jungend und PC von Frontal 21 hat.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (6. Juni 2015)

Hi lisasfu,
wer versichert uns Teilnehmern, das die allgemeinen Vorurteile gegen Gamern nicht einfach nur bestätigt werden wollen und wir Gamer deswegen wieder nur schlecht da stehen (siehe TV/Zeitung-Berichte etc)?!!
PS. Ich glaube nicht an eine gerechte, neutrale Auswertung der Daten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

.... neulich bei den Nerds.


> Ich mach den Test mal gerade zu ende. Der ist aber tatsächlich schlecht für die "Testobjekte". Die Fragen sind nicht neutral gestellt und gehen eigentlich oft nur in eine Richtung. Die viele Wiederholungen haben ja ihren Sinn. Aber vom Fragenaufbau und Inhalt graust es mir schon. Denn es wirkt eher als würde jemand mit dem Finger auf ein Zeigen die Vorurteile rausholen und ein immer wieder danach fragen.


Ging mir auch so, man hat das Gefühl das dort die Klischees rausgearbeitet werden sollen. Habe bei 90% eh aufgehört da man als Singleplayer eh schnell schummeln muss


----------



## Laudian (6. Juni 2015)

Ich habe eben auch mal ausprobiert den Fragebogen auszufüllen, aber der ist praktisch nicht beantwortbar.



> Bitte gib an, wie viele Stunden pro Tag du durchschnittlich welche Spielgenres spielst. Mehrfachantworten sind möglich.



1. Führe ich kein Buch darüber, welche Genres ich wie häufig Spiele (und nicht alle Genres sind eindeutig zuweisbar),

2. ist das mit Durchschnitten ohnehin immer so eine Sache. Über welchen Zeitraum soll ich denn den Durchschnitt bilden ? Mein ganzes Leben ? Die letzten 4 Wochen ? Die letzte Woche ?



> Bitte gib an, wie viel Zeit pro Tag du ungefähr mit Online-Gaming verbringst.



5 Zeit.

Dann die Auswahl eurer Genres:
MMORPG, Shooter, Sport - Ok.
Aber dann geht es weiter:
Arcade, Simulation - wtf ?

Arcade und Simulation sind doch keine Genres sondern Realitätsgrade und sind damit in der Auswahl absolut unpassend.



> 11. Seit wann spielst du Online-Games?
> *Tage *Monate Jahre



Ernsthaft, Tage ?
Abgesehen davon zielt die Frage "wann" auf einen Zeitpunkt, keinen Zeitraum. Oder wann ist "3 Tage, 5 Monate, 4 Jahre" ?




> 12. Welcher Spielertyp bist du?
> 
> 
> Ich bin ein Hobbyspieler.
> ...



Ich denke, ich sollte hier die ersten 3 Punkte ankreuzen.
Ein Hobby ist das Spielen auf jeden Fall, falls ihr mit "Hardcore" meint, dass ich sehr viel Spiele, trifft das auch zu, und sozial bin ich ohnehin... Moment, keine Mehrfachauswahl möglich ?

Vielleicht solltet ihr uns hier einmal erklären, was einen "Hardcore-Spieler", einen "Hobby-Spieler" und einen "sozialen-Spieler" voneinander unterscheidet.



> 15. Wieviele Stunden pro Tag nutzt du soziale Netzwerke?





> 16. Wieviele Stunden pro Woche nutzt du soziale Netzwerke?





> 9. Wie viele Stunden spielst du durchschnittlich pro Tag?





> 10. Wie viel Stunden spielst du durchschnittlich pro Woche?


x7 rechnen könnt ihr doch wohl hoffentlich selbst noch.

Meiner Meinung nach wird eine quantitative Analyse bei sowas absolut sinnlos, weil jeder Befragungsteilnehmer die Fragen anders interpretieren wird.  Deswegen habe ich die Befragung dann auch wieder abgebrochen, ich kann meine Zeit sinnvoller nutzen.

Ganz im Ernst, ein derartiger Fragebogen ist einer Masterarbeit absolut unwürdig. Und dann kommen noch die unzähligen Rechtschreibfehler dazu, die einem direkt ins Gesicht springen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Auch die Gewichtung der einzelnen Punkte weicht ab wenn bei manchen Fragen noch wichtig steht und bei anderen eher unwichtig / eher wichtig. Auch hätte ein warum spielst du oder man ein " Spielkind " ( Online / Offline / akt. Spieler im realen Leben oder Gesellschaftsspiele usw. ) ist. Hier wird man als " Spieler " rein auf den PC und quasi Cypersex ( Hechelwestern oder Fleischkasper würgen ) eingegrenzt. Manche Fragen zum alten Ego fand ich schon ziemlich naiv 



> 1. Führe ich kein Buch darüber, welche Genres ich wie häufig Spiele (und nicht alle Genres sind eindeutig zuweisbar),


Steam und Co bieten doch Statistiken wie manch andere Games auch


----------



## highspeedpingu (6. Juni 2015)

> und möchten mithilfe unseres Fragebogens ein realistisches Bild von Spielerpersönlichkeiten darstellen.


hauptsächlich wohl die sexuellen Gewohnheiten...
Ich hab´ mich mal durchgeklickt (ohne zu Antworten) da frage ich mich schon wer den zu welchem Zweck erstellt hat.
Nach der Hälfte verliert man da auch die Lust noch zu antworten...


Spoiler






> Ich habe mich face-to-face mit jemandem getroffen, den ich online mit romantischen/sexuellen Absichten kennengelernt habe.
> Ich tausche sexuellen Humor und Anzüglichkeiten mit anderen aus, wenn ich online bin.
> Ich habe an sexuellen Chats teilgenommen.
> Ich verhalte mich online riskanter als früher (z.B. Weitergabe der Telefonnummer, Leute auch offline treffen,...).
> ...


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juni 2015)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> hauptsächlich wohl die sexuellen Gewohnheiten...
> Ich hab´ mich mal durchgeklickt (ohne zu Antworten) da frage ich mich schon wer den zu welchem Zweck erstellt hat.
> Nach der Hälfte verliert man da auch die Lust noch zu antworten...



Danke für die Liste, zum Glück habe ich die "Umfrage" nicht mitgemacht bei solchen Fragen kommt es mir so vor als ob man Gamer alle zum selben Haufen gehören. Bei solchen Fragen kommt es mir so vor, als ob wir alle Sexsüchtig sein sollen und keine Freundin haben, wir nutzen den PC 15h am Tag um entweder zu zocken oder uns Pornos anzuschauen.  

Also sowas trifft nun wirklich nicht auf jeden zu und hat mit Gaming eher wenig zu tun, oder kann mir jemand erklären was Sex mit Games zu tun haben soll? Ok in manchen Spielen gibt es Sexszenen aber das wird doch nicht von jemanden als Porno wahrgenommen oder?


----------



## Oromis16 (6. Juni 2015)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Also grad gut finde ich die meisten Fragen auch nicht....
> Bei "sexuelle Orientierung" frag ich mich besonders....


Ich muss das mal kurz ergänzen:
- ausschließlich heterosexuell
- vorwiegend heterosexuell, nur gelegentlich homosexuell
- vorwiegend heterosexuell, aber mehr als gelegentlich homosexuell
- gleichermaßen heterosexuell und homosexuell
- vorwiegend homosexuell, nur gelegentlich heterosexuel
- vorwiegend homosexuell, aber mehr als gelegentlich heterosexuell

Lieber TE, bitte erkläre mal wie die Fragen dieses Bogens zusammenkommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Das ist ja schon mehrfach genannt worden das die Gewichtung der Fragestellung ins seltsame abdriftet, da wäre eine präzise Frage mit einer Gewichtung von 0 bis 5 sinnvoller gewesen


----------



## Zocker_Boy (6. Juni 2015)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Ich muss das mal kurz ergänzen:
> - ausschließlich heterosexuell
> - vorwiegend heterosexuell, nur gelegentlich homosexuell
> - vorwiegend heterosexuell, aber mehr als gelegentlich homosexuell
> ...



Prust, WTF? 
Das ist ja fast so schlimm wie die Angabe zum Geschlecht im Fratzenbuch 
Also entweder ist man das eine oder das andere und ich selbst habe auch mit Homosexuellen keine Probleme - aber das in der Umfrage klingt irgendwie so, als wäre die Sexualität des Spielers von dem Spiel abhängig, das er gerade zockt. Heute steh ich auf Batman und morgen auf Lara Croft.
Ja so ein Schmarrn


----------



## Amon (7. Juni 2015)

Lara Croft hat den geileren Hintern! Oder war es Batman....?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. Juni 2015)

"Ich bin bis nach Mitternacht wach geblieben, um auf sexuelles Material zuzugreifen"



Ich kenne den Spruch "Kein Bier vor Vier", aber daß es im Internet nicht möglich ist, vor 0 Uhr auf "sexuelles Material" zuzugreifen, war mir neu.


----------



## Ion (7. Juni 2015)

Ich hab den Fragebogen mittendrin abgebrochen, da es scheinbar nur um Online-Spiele geht. Ich spiele aber auch genügend Offline-Games und fühle mich daher nicht angesprochen. Die Fragen scheinen sich überdies eher an Teenager zu richten.


----------



## Oromis16 (7. Juni 2015)

Bei so vielen Seiten über die schönste Nebensache der Welt? Was denkst du nur über den Nachwuchs?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juni 2015)

Die Moderation hätte sich im Vorfeld die Umfrage vielleicht ansehen sollen um die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Juni 2015)

@TE

sorry, aber ich habe mich ziemlich weit (teils unausgefüllt) durchgeklickt, aber mMn müsst ihr transparenter mit den erhofften Zielen/Ergebnissen sein oder aber viel subtiler fragen

"*negativen, stereotypen Medienberichten *rücken *Gamer und ihre Persönlichkeiten* immer stärker in das *Interesse der Öffentlichkeit*"

Ihr/Du scheint aber genau das zu fokussieren. Vom MMORPG-Spieler zum "Vereinsamten Zocker-Online-Porno-Abhängigen" so liest sich die Umfrage. Gerade zu eine Bestätigung der Vorurteile, ansonsten hättet ihr anders gefragt. (ganz davon abgesehen "online gaming" ..was soll das genau sein??? "Always On" also eine permanente Onlineverbindung haben mittlerweile leider 'ne ganze Menge Spiele bzw. Clients, auch SinglePlayer Titel - sind also auch fast online gaming, aber ein MMORPG ist was anderes...)

Also ich mach da nicht nochmal ernsthaft mit und viel zu einseitig in eine Richtung gefragt, das ist mir zu freudlastig


----------



## Klutten (7. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Moderation hätte sich im Vorfeld die Umfrage vielleicht ansehen sollen um die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen



Die Selektion ist nicht Aufgabe der Moderation. Die Threadersteller sind mit der Bitte einer wissenschaftlichen Umfrage an die Administration herangetreten, welche von PCGH_Stephan auch positiv abgesegnet wurde. So wie sich der Thread jetzt im Anschluss gestaltet, ist es schlussendlich Aufgabe der Threadersteller, auf die Hinweise der User einzugehen. Geschieht dies aus uns nicht zu interessierenden Gründen nicht, gibt es eben keine Ergebnisse für eine Auswertung. 

Wissenschaftliches Arbeiten ist ein Lernprozess ...ein schwieriger.


----------



## daLexi (7. Juni 2015)

Die Fragen wundern mich kein Stück, schließlich sind es Studenten der SIEGMUND FREUD UNIVERSITÄT....
Wer Freud'sche Werke kennt, weiß, das der nur Sex im Kopf hatte...
...und darauf basiert seine gesamte Psychoanalyse.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2015)

> Die Selektion ist nicht Aufgabe der Moderation. Die Threadersteller sind mit der Bitte einer wissenschaftlichen Umfrage an die Administration herangetreten, welche von PCGH_Stephan auch positiv abgesegnet wurde


War ja nicht als Vorwurf gedacht. Da wird der gute Sigmund sich wohl eher umdrehen und bitterlich weinen


----------



## shootme55 (9. Juni 2015)

Oh Mann, diese Psychologen. Spätestens bei der Frage auf welchen P****-Seiten ich meine 168 Stunden pro Woche verbringe musste ich dann passen. 

Außerdem wollen die tatsächlich wissen wie hoch mein Topscore bei meinem meistgespielten Spiel ist, und wirklich keinen geht was an wieviele Punkte ich bei Solitaire hab. Und warum zum Teufel wollen die noch den Link dazu haben von den Seiten mit jugendgefährdenden Inhalten? Zum nachrecherchieren?! 

Eigentlich sollten wir uns mal einen kleinen Spass erlauben und alle das selbe anhaken. Ich denk die PCGHX Community ist groß genug um die Statistik ein wenig zu verfälschen. Möchte mal deren Gesicht sehen wenn die 5000 Männer in der Liste haben, die alle nur eine halbe Stunde pro Woche Solitaire spielen, einen Topscore von 8000 haben und die restliche Zeit mit Kuchen backen verbringen... 

Scherz beiseite, normalerweise unterstütze ich so etwas doch gerne, weil kann ja jedem mal passieren dass er auf die Hilfe Anderer angewiesen ist. Hab ja auch eine Diplomarbeit hinter mir, und meine Freundin schreibt ihre gerade, aber die da sollt mal ordentlich überarbeitet werden, damit es die Zeit auch wert ist die man da investiert und brauchbare Daten dabei rauskommen könnten. Jaja ließt nachher eh keiner mehr außer der Betreuer der dann die Note vorschlägt bevor der Professor seine Signatur drunter setzt, aber trotzdem, sollt schon passen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2015)

Ich bin ja auch gerne hilfreich, aber anstatt sich ein Späßchen zu erlauben wäre es sinnvoller die Umfrage konstruktiv zu zerlegen damit vielleicht irgendwann ein Schuh daraus wird. Es ist einfach primitiv wenn nach spätestens einem Drittel gewisse Anfragen die Oberhand gewinnen die wirklich nix mit dem Thema zu tun haben und nur auf Klischees abzielen.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2015)

Ich habe bei den Fragen zur Sexualität mal meine All Time Favorites der Aussagen rausgesucht. 




> Ich habe einen sexualisierten Nickname oder Username, den ich im Internet benutze.



GoldenStängel  




> Ich habe Onlinepornografie schon einmal als Ausrede verwendet, um andere Menschen nicht zu treffen.



Wer macht so was? Und vor allem wie? 
"Ja sorry, ich kann dir grad nicht beim Umzug helfen, hab den prono schon an" â€‹




> Ich bin bis nach Mitternacht wach geblieben, um auf sexuelles Material online zuzugreifen.




â€‹



> Ich bekomme oft nicht genug Schlaf, weil ich Onlinepornografie konsumiere.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Juni 2015)

Uff... 

Habt ihr keine Veranstaltungen zu Methoden der empirischen Sozialforschung gehabt, liebe Studis?

Zu lang, zu kompliziert, zu viele Dinge voraussetzend, zu plump, zu abschreckend. Und, das geht aus eurer Einleitung und den Fragen hervor: zu unspezifischer Forschungsgegenstand. Ihr wollt quasi alle Elemente des negativen öffentlichen Images von Gamern, das ihr voraussetzt, mit einer Umfrage erforschen. Das kann nur schief gehen. Noch dazu habt ihr eure Zielgruppe nicht ausreichend definiert bzw. treffsicher erreicht. Wurde ja schon angesprochen: es gibt bei weitem nicht nur Online-Gamer. Sondern auch nach wie vor viele Spieler, die am liebsten offline spielen, sich online trotzdem darüber austauschen und dennoch keine "Online-Freunde" gewinnen (wollen).

Ach ja, die Codierung bei der Seite quasi genau in der Mitte, das mit dem "ÜN", "EN" usw. - was hat denn dagegen gesprochen, das mit Zahlenwerten zu codieren, die einfach erläutert werden so wie jetzt auch? Wäre deutlich weniger kryptisch und seltsam. Oder geht es darum, eine unterbewusste Wertigkeit der Aussagen zu vermeiden?


----------



## lisasfu (12. Juni 2015)

Liebe Alle!

Danke für Euer Feedback und Eure Kritik!  

Genau durch das Aufzeigen dieser Fehler von Eurer Seite können wir die Ergebnisse noch kritischer reflektieren und auch so lernen was wir bei zukünftigen Studien verbessern können!

Prinzipiell möchte ich erwähnen, dass großteils Verfahren eingesetzt wurden, die bereits über Jahre hinweg in der Forschung Anwendung finden und durchaus durch akzeptable Reabilitäts- und Validitätswerte gekennzeichnet sind. Nichts desto trotz sind Eure kritischen Beiträge sehr wertvoll, da anhand dieser entschieden werden kann, ob es sinnvoll ist diese Verfahren in Zukunft weiter zu verwenden oder nicht. Außerdem ist zu überlegen, ob die vorgelegten Messinstrumente bzw. die Summe der Verfahren dem Kriterium der Zumutbarkeit entsprechen. 

Außerdem möchte ich nochmal betonen, dass es sich um wissenschaftliche Studie handelt und die Ergebnisse einer quantitativen Auswertung unterzogen werden. 

Vielen Dank an alle, die mit uns ihre kritischen Gedanken geteilt haben und trotz ein paar Mängel/Fehlern sich Zeit genommen haben den Fragebogen auszufüllen!

Liebe Grüße,
Lisa


----------



## lisasfu (12. Juni 2015)

@HenneHuhn: Die Codierung ist von den Autoren des Fragebogens so vorgegeben!


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juni 2015)

Ich bin vielleicht nicht unbedingt die geduldigste Person, aber ich kann mir selbst mit viel Fantasie kaum vorstellen, dass auch nur jeder Zehnte den Fragebogen komplett ausfüllen kann.
Ich war nach 30% schon recht angeödet, obwohl ich im Rahmen des Studiums auch öfters an Experimenten unserer Psychologie-Studenten teilgenommen habe.
Dort wurde man für seine 30 Minuten sogar mit 10€ entlohnt (ok, das ist nich so wichtig) und man ließ sich etwas einfallen, um die Aufmerksamkeit der Probanden durchgehend hoch zu halten.

Die Fragen sind zu trocken, einseitig und Themen werden zu lange gestreckt. Da verdient jeder Anerkennung, wenn seine Aufmerksamkeit nicht schon nach 2 Minuten komplett verloren geht.

Das ist jetzt nich abwertend gemeint, aber gerade als Psychologiestudent sollte man sich doch mit dem Thema Aufmerksamkeit und Aktivierung etwas beschäftigt haben!?
Das hatten wir damals bereits im ersten Semester im Marketing...
Bei dieser Art der Gestaltung geht einfach jegliches vorher vorhandene Interesse verloren.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir das gerade mal angeschaut und plädiere für eine Löschung des Threads.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2015)

Das wird wohl nix da es vom Aufsichtsrat genehmigt wurde. 
Wie soll man die Umfrage beenden wenn sich alles nur um Online geht, nicht jeder Spieler spielt so oder hat Aufgrund irgendwelcher Erfahrungen etc. die Lust daran verloren. Ist man dann kein Gamer mehr? Auch scheint die ganze Umfrage nur auf die Jugend abzuzielen, da hätte man im Vorfeld gleich erwähnen können das es die Altersgruppe xy betrifft und nur Online gemeint ist mit Auswirkungen auf die Sexualität. Ich hätte persönlich Ansätze im Bereich der Gewaltbereitschaft, Suchtpotenzial und vielleicht sogar den Realitätsverlust usw. erwartet.


----------



## lisasfu (26. Juni 2015)

Liebe Community,

Bitte schenkt mir 15  Minuten Eurer Zeit und füllt meinen Fragebogen aus 

LG Lisa


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juni 2015)

lisasfu schrieb:


> Liebe Community,
> 
> Bitte schenkt mir 15  Minuten Eurer Zeit und füllt meinen Fragebogen aus
> 
> LG Lisa



Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer ordentlichen Umfrage?   

- die ständige Wiederholung gleicher Fragen in anderer Form ist einfach unnötig (wieviel spielst du am tag, wieviel in der woche)
- manche Fragen sind einfach absolut unangemessen.  Die Sexualität beispielsweise hat absolut nichts mit dem Thema zu tun und viele Leute werden diese auch aus Prinzip nicht beantworten. 
- Viele Antwortmöglichkeiten sind absolut nicht intuitiv.  Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Hobbyspieler, einem Hardcorespieler, einem sozialen Spieler und einem professionellen Spieler ?!
- Detailfragen zum Konsum von Pornografie wird auch mit Sicherheit niemand beantworten
- viele Fragen sind absolut unpassend.  Beispielsweise gibt es einige Fragen, die sehr auf RPGs spezialisiert sind.  Was gebe ich beispielsweise bei der Charakterspezialisierung an wenn ich am liebsten Minecraft spiele?  
- gleiches gilt für die Fragen, die offenbar explizit zu Open-World-RPGs ergeben.  Was soll ein Counter Strike Spieler zur Interaktion mit NPCs sagen? 

...   das geht ewig so weiter.

Zu guter Letzt ist da einfach die schiere Anzahl an Fragen, selbst wenn ich sie gerade nur durchklicke um dir ein paar Probleme aufzuzählen bin ich nach weniger als der Hälfte der Fragen schon genervt. 


Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich auch nicht das Gefühl dass hier ein objektiver Test durchgeführt wird, sondern es nur um die Bestätigung bestimmter gamertypischen Stereotypen geht. 

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass du, Fräulein Emmett, offenbar wirklich keine Ahnung von der Thematik hast. 


Aus diesen Gründen, der absoluten Unzumutbarkeit der Länge des Tests, dessen Aufbau, dessen Behandlung der Thematik als auch der Fragen, die teilweise jegliche gesellschaftlichen Grenzen überschreiten und absolut nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben,  beantwortet den Test niemand. 



Und ich spreche mich ein weiteres Mal für eine Löschung des Threads aus.  

Bitte höre auch auf, das Forum für so etwas zu missbrauchen.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2015)

Für diesen Beitrag gibt es 1000 Gefällt mir von mir, schade das diese Funktion nicht in allen Unterforen drin ist.


----------



## Patrin (26. Juni 2015)

Ich gestehe meine Schuld, ich habe diese Umfrage komplett ausgefüllt und dabei viel Spaß gehabt.
Zwar ist mein Datensatz für die Tonne, aber die ein oder andere Frage konnte ich sogar ernsthaft ausfüllen. 
Wenn das ganze von einem betreuenden Proff abgesegnet wurde, hat der sich seinen Titel vermutlich im Internet gekauft, im Netz soll es ja gerüchteweise auch Seiten ohne P* oder Spiele Inhalte geben. 
Wie schon gesagt, der Name der Uni ist hier Programm.


----------



## highspeedpingu (26. Juni 2015)

> Liebe Community,
> 
> Bitte schenkt mir 15  Minuten Eurer Zeit und füllt meinen Fragebogen aus
> 
> LG Lisa


Da hilft betteln wohl auch nicht mehr...
Die komplette Umfrage nochmal überarbeiten und ein paar vernünftige und verständliche Fragen stellen würde da eher helfen!


----------



## Metalic (26. Juni 2015)

Ernsthaft, wer denkt sich denn diese Fragen aus?

Ich glaube auf Seite 3 habe ich aufgegeben. Einige Fragen kann ich so einfach nicht beantworten, z.B. wie lange ich schon spiele. Woher soll ich wissen, wie viele Tage es sind?
Oder die Frage, wie lange ich in der Woche spiele. Ich kann sie nicht beantworten. Mal spiele ich 1-2 Wochen gar nicht weil das Wetter draußen einfach gut ist und ich mit meiner Freundin unterwegs bin oder die Arbeit einfach nicht zulässt dass ich spiele. Ich kann die Frage auch nicht auslassen weil ich ohne sie nicht weiter komme. Ansonsten schreibe ich 0-168 Std. rein.

Also liebe Fragesteller, denkt zumindest nach beim Erstellen des Fragebogens und dann nehme ich mir auch gerne die Zeit diesen vollständig zu beantworten.


----------

